# subs needed nassay county ny



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*subs needed nassau county ny*

We are looking for experienced sub contractors, for snow plowing and shoveling in Nassau County, NY. We need Plow trucks as well as 4wd operators with no plows for shoveling crews, as well as laborers. We pay the going rate for the area. We are always fair with our workers. I have a few regulars on this site who work for me if you are interested I will put you in contact with them.

Please call only if you are serious.....

516-804-2812 o
516-250-3528 c

or email your info to [email protected]


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

bump


----------



## SuperDutyFords1 (Feb 8, 2013)

willing to travel from ohio as many trucks as you need. Could leave as soon as we have confirmation


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

have trucks if you still need them 
802-793-8885


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Just saw this - assuming this is now old...will email with info for future. Local Long Island truck...


----------

